# Dwarf gourami disease?



## rjwwrx (Sep 30, 2011)

First post here so hello everyone!

I bought a dwarf gourami about two weeks ago and I am now noticing a spot on his right side behind his eye that I'm not sure about. It's red around the edges and looks kinda fluffy and white in the middle. After doing some reading/looking at some pics today I'm pretty sure it is DGD. Water parameters are good with nitrates under 20ppm. Should I just take him out now and save him the suffering? 

He is in my 55 gal tank with:
5 zebra Damion
2 glass catfish (2 more soon)
1 marble veil angel

I might try to get a picture up tonight.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## k19smith (Aug 19, 2011)

I know nothing about it but how does the fish act? That would be my deciding factor. I grabbed this off google 
* Dwarf gourami disease* (DGD). Sometimes caused by a bacteria, sometimes by a virus. Bacterial form may be treated at early stages with antibiotics; otherwise untreatable. Quarantine sick fish immediately as DGD is highly contagious. Provide optimal water conditions and hope for a natural recovery; otherwise destroy the fish painlessly. DGD is most easily avoided by not keeping dwarf gouramis, but instead opting for similar but resistant species such as _ Colisa labiosus_ and _Colisa fasciata_.


----------



## rjwwrx (Sep 30, 2011)

He was really skittish the couple days after my post, hiding in a cave he never used to go in and not moving much. I did a 20% water change and he seems much improved afterwards. I don't know if it is just luck or if the water change made a big difference for him. The sore however is still there and doesn't really look any better.


----------



## k19smith (Aug 19, 2011)

I would keep up the water changes, clean water can make a big difference and prevent infection.


----------



## rjwwrx (Sep 30, 2011)

I'll keep up with the water changes and hope he pulls through!


----------



## k19smith (Aug 19, 2011)

Since he has made it this long that is a good sign, normally I would say to use a med to prevent fungus/infection but I'm not sure in this case as he's made it a while. If you can post pictures that may help.


----------



## rjwwrx (Sep 30, 2011)

This is the best picture I could come up with.


----------



## rjwwrx (Sep 30, 2011)

anyone have any idea about what this spot is?


----------



## k19smith (Aug 19, 2011)

It's really hard for me to tell with the picture, even if the picture was 100% perfect it would be hard for me to say. Is it just that one spot?


----------



## rjwwrx (Sep 30, 2011)

Yes it's just that one spot
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## k19smith (Aug 19, 2011)

Has it changed better or worse?It wouldn't hurt to treat him with something to keep infection and fungus away.


----------



## rjwwrx (Sep 30, 2011)

The sore doesn't look any better or worse. Is it OK to treat if I have glass catfish in the tank?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## k19smith (Aug 19, 2011)

I would take him out and put him in a hospital tank, that way you are not bothering your other fish and have a smaller area to treat.


----------



## rjwwrx (Sep 30, 2011)

I unfortunately don't have any other tanks. I will have to see about getting a small one setup.


----------

